# Exclusive: Kings to sign Maurice Taylor



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

i was talking with my real estate agent the other day, and i brought up the kings. then he tells me he's working to find maurice taylor a house in granite bay...and it hasn't been told to anybody yet...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Maybe Maurice is just living out his dream of retiring to Sacramento? 

Jokes aside, Maurice won't help our rebounding problems, but is not too terrible anywhere else, or at least thats what he could do before he was hidden in New York. If we do sign him, he would be our third pf, and it will mostly likely be a vet minimum deal, so...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Did he get sgined or will he be signed?


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

well my realtor said the kings signed him...maybe he meant they're about to or something...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can remember myself claiming (in my trade ideas) Mo Taylor in Sacramento... My trade idea didn't work, obvious (especially knowing the obvious, that I'm not a GM), but it's pretty curious to see that Kings may sign him!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mo used to own a nice house in katy, texas.

he also doesnt give out candy on halloween. neither did yao.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be pissed if we sign Mo Taylor. He'd just be taking up a roster spot from one of Amundson or Williams and he dosen't bring anything that we need.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Legend_33 said:


> I'll be pissed if we sign Mo Taylor. He'd just be taking up a roster spot from one of Amundson or Williams and he dosen't bring anything that we need.


I didn't think of that... Agreed.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I didn't think of that... Agreed.


Well, he may not be great, but he definitely bring scoring off the bench, and can be used in Musselman system...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

He'll be cut after training camp or right after the pre-season if he does get signed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't want Maurice Taylor. He doesn't do anything that someone else on our roster can't do already.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zero Hero said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


lol yah.

One way or another the singing of Maurice Taylor will have no impact on our team.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42465/20061003/kings_sign_maurice_taylor/

he was signed,nice call


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Taylor will be a nice backup. Granted, his rebounding is horrendous, but he has a nice mid-range game.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

RealGM- Kings Sign Taylor 



> *Kings coach Eric Musselman expects to use Taylor as a backup center behind Brad Miller.*


We are going to be the worst rebounding team in the league.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Terrible signing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> RealGM- Kings Sign Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to be the worst rebounding team in the league.


Great. Can I go throw up now?


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, good one Petrie :nonono:. I remember I couldn't believe our luck when Amundson and Williams went undrafted and we snatched them up, now they probably won't even be on the team. 

We've basically spent this whole offseason scraping together players that have been maligned from crappy Eastern Conference teams..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

We seem to be getting alot of bigs to back up SAR and Brad, but can any of them rebound? I don't see what Petrie is thiking when he signs guys that don't adress are lack of rebounding inside.

Mo Taylor has a fairly consistent mid jumper but that is the least of what we need. Im not angry about the signing because it doesnt hurt us cap wise, but it isnt a productive move in my esitmation.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> Great. Can I go throw up now?


Yes. 

Is there any way Taylor's deal is non-guaranteed like Woods' and he can just be cut before the season without getting paid? Because I'm not sure Amundson and Williams (as undrafted rookie free-agent signings) won't outplay him in training camp, even though he is a vet.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Taylor will be a nice backup. Granted, his rebounding is horrendous, but he has a nice mid-range game.


Seems to be a common theme with Kings bigs...


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

and btw, Mo taylor's career high in points was vs. the kings. his career high in rebounds...vs. the kings.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

ßibby˜¹° said:


> and btw, Mo taylor's career high in points was vs. the kings. his career high in rebounds...vs. the kings.


Well, we had a fast-paced team that couldn't defend or rebound to save their lives for the last 8 or so years, so it seems like a ton of players career highs have come against us, but besides that, I think Petrie must go after guys who have made a career of lighting us up on purpose. Bonzi is a Kings-killer, so was Anthony Peeler; Loren Woods and Greg Ostertag have both had massive games against us (yes, that is pathetic). There are more I'm not thinking of...


----------



## CentralCaliGuy (Oct 3, 2006)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Maybe Maurice is just living out his dream of retiring to Sacramento?
> 
> Jokes aside, Maurice won't help our rebounding problems, but is not too terrible anywhere else, or at least thats what he could do before he was hidden in New York. If we do sign him, he would be our third pf, and it will mostly likely be a vet minimum deal, so...


LOL.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

ßibby˜¹° said:


> and btw, Mo taylor's career high in points was vs. the kings. his career high in rebounds...vs. the kings.


It seems like thats true of alot of bigs... At least after being a kings fan for the past few years...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im sorry guys. Nothing else to say, no reason to pour salt in an open wound.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Im sorry guys. Nothing else to say, no reason to pour salt in an open wound.


It's very possible that he won't even be in the rotation, and there are worse end-of-the-benchers in the league than Mo, so I'm not worried about that. There is general agreement among Kings fans that we hope he is cut an a younger player is given a chance, though.


----------

